# Calling all African keepers!!!!



## jbyoung00008 (May 16, 2011)

First off, Im curious to know how many African Cichlid keepers we have on this site???? If you have African's feel free to comment on this thread. You can ddd pictures of your tank or a video if you'd like.

Second of all, Aka Mike Ross had an idea awhile back. The idea was to get a bunch of us African keepers together. We could all meet at some ones house and have a bit of an African get together. Dorky but hey African's are awesome. We would alternate between all the peoples houses that want to be apart of it. It would be a great chance to show off your tank to other African enthusiasts. It might also motivate people who's tanks could use a good cleaning before they show and tell their tank and if your house is a mess you might clean it too. 

Its just an idea but Im curious if anyone else is interested.

A lot of people have already seen the videos of my tank but Ill start the thread off with mine 






Cheers and happy Fish keeping


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

good idea. Does it have to be african?


----------



## scott tang (Jan 29, 2012)

I have a single African lol


----------



## jbyoung00008 (May 16, 2011)

For now it will be only African. One of the reasona is if its open to everyone than I might have 20 strangers sitting in my house. We have a bit of an African community here. A lot of us have met each other before. 

Charles if you order in more African's you can join us


----------



## Vancitycam (Oct 23, 2012)

I'd be game for some old world cichlid socialization lol but as some members can vouch my place would be at capacity with all the posters we have already haha not kidding so my pad is out but there's a Tim's down the road. 

This would also be a good way of networking with like minded hobbyists.


----------



## Steve (Mar 27, 2013)

I'd be down to meet up with people, but I live with my parents and wouldn't be able to have people over so that might not work


----------



## smccleme (Aug 20, 2012)

Although I think it would be neat to see other people's tanks, to drive an hour +, just to visit and see their tank may not be worth it (I'm in Chilliwack).

I had another thought. What about hosting an auction? Later this summer I'll have a bunch of africans to sell. If there were other african keepers with some fish to sell, we could all get together and hold a mini-auction. Good way to meet each other, and exchange some fish to make the travel more worth while.


----------



## mrbob (Aug 9, 2012)

I'm in LOL


----------



## ScottD (Apr 18, 2014)

This is my African Tank

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bingerz (Mar 3, 2011)

If i could fit it in, I'm definitely down to meet up. I'm not working at the moment, so i've been placed in charge of the kids and house duty.


----------



## jbyoung00008 (May 16, 2011)

ScottD said:


> This is my African Tank
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Beauty tank. Always great to see another African keeper with plants. Mbuna's seem to be the plant killers but your Java ferns seem to be holding up to them Thanks for sharing.

What fish do you have?


----------



## jbyoung00008 (May 16, 2011)

We have some interest in meeting up. If its easier for people to wait until after summer than we can wait until than. I know I am very busy during the summer and don't have kids so I can only imagine what it's like if you do. Crazy!!!!!

Im wondering if this would be better in the African section?

If you can't fit people in your place but you still want to be a part of this..... I see no issues with that. Really all I want out of this is to see some other African tanks and talk to other crazy African people. It migiht be a flop or it might be a lot of fun.


----------



## adanac50 (Apr 26, 2010)

Count me in...


----------



## jbyoung00008 (May 16, 2011)

I have no problems with hosting the first meet up


----------



## ScottD (Apr 18, 2014)

I am close by , just off of 200th in Langley . Red Zebras / Blue Zebra / Yellow Tail Acrii / Enlongatus / L-52 butterfly pleco's / Demasoni and 4 not sure but looking like red top afra sorry if spelling is off . I feed them cucumber and zucchini to keep them off the plants 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ScottD (Apr 18, 2014)

L-52 pleco

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

